# Can anyone help me?



## cdionman (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi, New to this forum. OK, my 2005 Nissan sentra started out about a year ago, with a hard start, it would have a 5-9 second crank, before it would start. which is OK with me, since it never has left me sitting or gave me any other problems.

But now, about two weeks ago, it has started "spitting & spurting", when i start it. and it continues to "jump", while idle and while driving (needless to say; it can be annoying, and embarrassing at a redlight).I have tried putting several bottles of gas treatment and fuel injection cleaner into my gas tank. once, on "E" , and again on a full tank of gas, thinking it may just a water in my gas, or build up. 

Cars and repairs is my weakness, only have common sense when it comes to cars, other than that... I'm lost. can someone tell me what i might check, before taking it to a mechanic, I don't want to be ripped off, and definitely can afford it. thanks alot in advanced!


----------



## 34TFTF (Aug 13, 2010)

well their are a few things that could be wrong, a faulty manifold air pressure sensor, a vacuum leak, a catalytic converter starting to back up, or a low grade misfire at idle and it could be a pre ignition faliure. check the plugs are wires and use the book at autozone to look up the ignition process and check it with the volt meter.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

what engine?
might pull the plugs to see what color they are.. that can tell you alot


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

So what did it turn out to be please?


----------



## knight634 (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you fix it? If you recently cleaned or had your throttle body cleaned (Because the throttle body is very picky), you might need to get it reset, Ive done the pedal dance and was not able to succeed, I simply just took it to the Dealer had them fix it back for $90...


----------

